# Need Snowthrower Suggestions



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

My very old 28" 10HP 2stage snowthower still runs well, but my driveway has gotten wider, I think it got steeper too, but that could be me getting older. Since I made the driveway wider, the snowblower can not throw the snow far enough, so I end up throwing snow to an area that I have not done yet, making that area difficult to do later. I need a snowthower that can throw really far, any suggestions?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You could try one of these kits, don't know how well they work but $30 is a heck of a lot cheaper than a new blower.

Clarence Snow Blower Kit


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...adet-reg-24-in-two-stage-snow-thrower-4448640

This is what I have and it will throw snow over my 3 car wide driveway.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snowblower*



fruch;1177064 said:


> My very old 28" 10HP 2stage snowthower still runs well, but my driveway has gotten wider, I think it got steeper too, but that could be me getting older. Since I made the driveway wider, the snowblower can not throw the snow far enough, so I end up throwing snow to an area that I have not done yet, making that area difficult to do later. I need a snowthower that can throw really far, any suggestions?


First:

www.ClarenceImpellerkit.com 
will be a welcome addition as
it will sweep the impeller drum clean for you.

Second:
I would invest in a supply of www.fluid-film.com 
to also make the snow less of a chore spraying 
it in the chute and spout as well as it will protect 
the metal and make it slick too.

a. also lay in a supply of cheap cooking spray 
from The samurai club or pam for the auger 
housing, chute and spout-use it while running 
the blower as the impelleer and housing will 
be warm from movving and throwing snow 
simply from friction -it does work I use it 
when I need to recoat the blower insides 
and its great stuff with wet snow too.

Third:

Replace the drive belt(s), spark plug, air filter-if any 
and the in line fuel filter or install one if it does not
have one.

Adding www.Seafoam.com 
to your high test gas will also clean your fuel system.


----------



## MrErk (Sep 25, 2010)

My Honda claims a 49' throw. I'd say it is pretty accurate. They ain't cheap, but it is the best piece of power equipment I've ever owned.


----------



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for all of the information. I just ordered the Clarance Impeller Kit. The weather forcast looks clear for a while, I hope to get this kit installed before the next snow storm. Thanks.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

The problem that I had was that I had to blow the same snow three times to get it out of the driveway, and each time it was harder than the one before it. The third time I really had to work hard at it and still couldn't get it all up. At least when you blow it, normally, you are done with it. I haven't even started it for years except to make sure it runs, since I got my plow. And, it is a lot warmer


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd go with a Toro Power Clear.

The 21 inch version would probably be sufficient. My 18 inch power clear will throw snow 10yards or more. I've actually be quite amazed at how for the thing can throw snow.

http://www.toro.com/home/snowthrowers/gassinglestage/221Q.html


----------



## ballbusta (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a 13 hp Areins I think it is able to throw snow across just about any drive way


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Start in the middle and work both ways?

Keith


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

how bout do one pass down the middle of the driveway and throw all the snow from one side to that side and all the snow from the other half to the other side


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

STIHL GUY;1189882 said:


> how bout do one pass down the middle of the driveway and throw all the snow from one side to that side and all the snow from the other half to the other side


Sometimes you don't have that option and need to throw it completely to one side.


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by STIHL GUY 
how bout do one pass down the middle of the driveway and throw all the snow from one side to that side and all the snow from the other half to the other side

At the widest point, the drive way is around 60' wide. It narrows down to about 20' by the road, but there is also a wide turn around / parking area off the driveway.. It is possible to throw the snow off the driveway from the center only at the narrow areas. When you are in the wide areas or going by the turn around, you have to throw the snow on to an area you will have to do later. I hope the impeller kit will throw the snow further. Even if it only reduces the amount of snow I need to move twice it would help.


----------



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

I received the Clarence Impeller Kit last week and installed it this weekend. It was pretty easy to install, I have an MTD snowblower so when you take the chute assembly off, you have lots of room to work. Anyway, I am waiting for more snow to see how it works. I am still thinking about a garden tractor and snowblower attachment for next year. It might be fun to buy an old set up and restore it over the spring and summer.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

60 feet wide is bigger than my 4 car parking area at the top of my driveway...thats more like a parking lot than a driveway. Maybe time to consider a plow?


----------



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought about a plow, but did not think it would be a good fit. The widest part of the driveway is at the bottom of the hill, so is the garage and house. It would be tough to pull the snow away from the front of the garage and house and put it somewhere else up the hill. After I did that I would still need to use a snow thrower. I really do not have alot of room to push the snow into a pile with a plow. BUT, I did have the chance to try out the snowthrower with the Clarence Impeller Kit installed. The improvement in the way the snowthrower works is amazing! It throws snow WAY further, and I can take wider cleaner cuts.
I was able to do the drive way alot quicker with less effort. I still want to get a tractor and snowthrower setup, the first thing I will do to it is install one of these impeller kits.


----------



## 69RAGTOP (Jan 30, 2011)

Like EASTCOAST,
I have a Honda, model 1132. It's tracked and in no way cheap but it WILL throw that snow nearly 60 feet, no joke. Have look on YOUTUBE. It has a Hydro-static drive, no belts to wear out or change. Starts on the first / second pull every time and can be operated with one hand. Very simple set-up and easy to operate. The other major bonus to a Honda, it's very, very quiet.
Also, consider using a product called SNO JET. It's a spray and helps to keep the snow from sticking to whatever. Do a web search for it, much cheaper than buying it locally. About $8.00 per can on the web.


----------

